# rex's latest update



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

so, we're still waiting to hear from the internist but here's his latest"
alt=204, down from 413, shouldn't be more than 118
ast=22, down from 73, shouldn't be more than 66
alk=945, up from 837, shouldn't be more than131 but he's still on pred so.....
bilirubin=0.2, down from 0.4, shouldn't be more than 0.3

fingers and paws crossed this all means something other than liver failure as the internist said.


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

Hope it isn't liver failure Betty....

The fact that numbers are dropping is a good sign, keep up the optimism


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Glad to see you are getting some good news. I know how glad you must be.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Have you seen this article? Do you think it's remotely possible that at least some of the elevated levels could be due to being on raw, as this Dr. Dobias suggests? Forgive me if you've seen/heard this already. Obviously you have doctors that are helping you and Rex to sort this out. Whatever is going on, I most certainly hope he continues to improve and will soon be on the road to a long healthy life. Best wishes, Donna

Natural approach to elevated liver enzymes and liver failure in dogs - Dr. Dobias Healing Solutions


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Really praying it isn't liver failure Betty!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Headed in the right direction is always a good sign! 

Is he on any kind of milk thistle medication? Like denamarin?


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

Nana52 said:


> Have you seen this article? Do you think it's remotely possible that at least some of the elevated levels could be due to being on raw, as this Dr. Dobias suggests? Forgive me if you've seen/heard this already. Obviously you have doctors that are helping you and Rex to sort this out. Whatever is going on, I most certainly hope he continues to improve and will soon be on the road to a long healthy life. Best wishes, Donna
> 
> Natural approach to elevated liver enzymes and liver failure in dogs - Dr. Dobias Healing Solutions


Excellent article,karen


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

lily said:


> Excellent article,karen


I thought so. Also a very interesting one on pancreatitis. I'm trying to figure out a way to print them to take to my next vet visit, since Kody has liver and pancreas issues, but it's not letting me. I guess it's a copyright thing. Both articles mentioned the thing about raw-fed dogs' lab values are different from kibble-fed dogs, but I'm guessing there's no way to get a "regular" vet to buy that. I'm certainly going to bring it up though.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

Nana52 said:


> Have you seen this article? Do you think it's remotely possible that at least some of the elevated levels could be due to being on raw, as this Dr. Dobias suggests? Forgive me if you've seen/heard this already. Obviously you have doctors that are helping you and Rex to sort this out. Whatever is going on, I most certainly hope he continues to improve and will soon be on the road to a long healthy life. Best wishes, Donna
> 
> Natural approach to elevated liver enzymes and liver failure in dogs - Dr. Dobias Healing Solutions


i've been battling this due to toxicity from the god damn diamond food. 
posted a while back.
dealing with diamond's insurance company now.
all 3 of my labs got sick, but rex got the worst of it.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

bett said:


> i've been battling this due to toxicity from the god damn diamond food.
> posted a while back.
> dealing with diamond's insurance company now.
> all 3 of my labs got sick, but rex got the worst of it.


Oh, sorry. Obviously I'm late to the party. hwell:


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

he's on milk thistle (more than the vet suggested) and sam-e (650 mgs)
in addition i add non fat cottage cheese, which supports the liver, along with the wretched food. sometimes, i also boil up a sweet potato and mash it for a topping (also supports the liver)


----------

